# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Geen hobby!

## kaatjekakel

:Big Grin:  Wat is nu echt geen hobby van je?

Wat ik echt stom vind is strijken...........de rest van het huishouden vind ik overigens ook geen grote hobby :EEK!: . Het is bij ons wel netjes en schoon hoor.

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha leuk idee!

Wat voor mij absoluut geen hobby is, zijn de dingen waar je echt geduld voor nodig hebt, priegelwerkt etc (behalve dan mn nagels, die zijn wel een grote hobby ondanks het priegelwerk :Stick Out Tongue: )

Strijken heb ik nog niet veel problemen mee, wat ik wel verschrikkelijk vind is afwassen, al moet ik dat best vaak doen, en de laatste tijd doe ik het ook wel uit mezelf, zonder dat iemand erover zeurt!

Tv kijken is bij mij ook geen hobby, vooral niet door al die rare programma's de laatste tijd, vind programma's zoals CSI, House, Bones etc etc etc allemaal vérschrikkelijk (Is mijn mening natuurlijk he  :Wink:  zijn dr genoeg die het wel leuk vinden)

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Agnes574

Strijken,stofzuigen en dweilen behoren absoluut NIET tot mijn hobby's!!
Komt natuurlijk mede door de rugklachten, maar heb aan strijken altijd al een grondige hekel gehad!

----------


## Luuss0404

Strijken is niet mijn hobby, doe het daarom ook nooit  :Wink:  Mijn kleren en die van mijn paps en broertje vouw ik gewoon netjes op... en wij zijn meer van de lekker zittende kleding... enige keer dat ik mij kan herinneren dat ik streek was een blouse van mijn vader omdat hij met een vriendin (van wie hij die blouse had) naar een sjiek iets ging. Mijn galajurken en mijn winterjas breng ik gewoon naar de stomerij toe.

Verder echt niet mijn hobby... constant met mijn school bellen/mailen omdat zij stomme fouten maken en beloftes niet nakomen waardoor ik denk gek te worden, stressig ben en voornamelijk boos omdat ik weer erachteraan moet bellen en weer dingen moet oplossen die zij fout doen, zodat ik weeeeer langer op dingen moet wachten *zucht*

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik ben erachter dat mn bed opmaken, absoluut GEEN Hobby van mij is! Grr wat een verschrikkelijk klusje!

----------


## Agnes574

Idd..bedden verschonen is ook géén hobby van me  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Agnes,

Idd! Wat een verschrikkelijk klusje, ik heb ook nogal lange nagels, dus blijf ook nogal snel overal achter hangen etc. Maar echt bedden opmaken vindk 3x niks, dan was ik nog liever iedere dag af met de hand  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lara '52

Dames ,ben ik een zonderling op de regel maar ik heb altijd graag gepoetst ,strijken was wel minder zoals Luuss schrijft :ik vouw ook zoveel mogelijk op ,mijn man heeft altijd hemden gesteven en gestreken aangedaan voor het werk ;nu is dat voorbij en dat scheelt een groot werk . 

Ik kon er zo van genieten als alles aan kant was ,maar ik hield een strak schema aan :zo kon ik in de na-middag mijn ding doen of bezoek ontspannen ontvangen . 

Bij ons op de keukentafel blijven verschillende koekjes of snoepjes staan ,als er onverwacht bezoek komt staat er altijd iets klaar en ze moeten zich zelf bedienen ook koffie :expresso machine staat altijd aan :zelfbediening  :Wink: gezelligheid troef . :Big Grin:  

tv-kijken vind ik verloren tijd (verkwiste tijd) 

afwassen (afschuwelijk) mijn marie-louise doet het voor mij (afwasmachine) 

Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Celest,

Haha nu je begint over opvouwen, dat vind ik ook verschrikkelijk.
Volgens mn moeder bak ik er ook niks van, als ik handdoeken bijv opvouw dan haalt mn moeder alles er weer uit en gaat ze opnieuw opvouwen omdat ze zegt dat ik het niet goed doe, haha!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ha, Celest, wij hebben Truus in de keuken en ze voldoet prima!!! Vanavond maar weer eens aan de strijk, voor de tv. Het zou denk ik al een eind schelen als ik niet zoveel zou strijken, maarja....................ik vind kreukels zo slordig staan.

----------


## dotito

ik haat strijken ook, maar wat ik meestal doe is mijn wasmachine op lage toeren zetten zo is het minder gekreukt.en meestal kan ik het zo dan aan doen.of ik steek het even in de droogkast door de warmte word dat ook egaal de stof. :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Hier ook een vaatwas..zonder naam echter..haha!
Ik heb echter géén hekel aan afwassen; dat vind ik leuk zelfs,beetje ontspannend.

Mijn schoonmoeder neemt momenteel het meeste van mijn strijk over; vooral de t-shirts die mijn vriend iedere dag nodig heeft voor zijn werk...gelukkig!!
Verder strijk ik enkel wat écht moet; ik ben geen ondergoed of dekbedovertrek strijker  :Wink:

----------


## Tess71

Zoals de meeste dames hier is strijken geen hobby van mij, zo hangt het in de kast en zo ligt het weer in de wasmand.
Probeer altijd kleding te kopen wat je niet of nauwelijks hoeft te strijken, helaas gaat dat niet met pantalons of overhemden!

wat zijn wij toch eigenlijk verwend, een afwasmachine ik weet nog toen ik bij mijn ouders woonde ik moest helpen met de afwas en verschrikkelijk vond ik dat.
Ik ging meestal naar het toilet na het eten, maar ja dat viel natuurlijk op dus als ik van het toilet af kwam stond de vaat gewoon op mijn te wachten!

Toen ik ging samenwonen was mijn eerste aankoop dan ook een vaatwasser :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Celest,

Voor mij ben je geen uitzondering op de regel. 
Schoonmmaken en het huis aan kant hebben werkt voor mij rustgevend, ik kan er vaak ook heel goed mijn negatieve energie mee omzetten in iets positiefs (ik zet altijd muziek op en dans met de stofzuiger) en als ik dan klaar ben is het schoon en opgeruimd  :Smile:  
Ik denk dat het belangrijk is om het huishouden bij te houden, dan hoef je niet zoveel in een keer te doen. Maandag en woensdag moet ik 's avonds naar school, maar omdat ik altijd bang ben als ik met vrienden afspreek om dan te laat te komen op school, zijn dat de dagen waarop ik de was doe en zoveel mogelijk opruim en schoonmaak.
Ik ben zelf ook niet zo'n fanaat van de tv, heb liever muziek op staan. Ik vind tv kijken alleen leuk als we een avondje film(s) kijken met vrienden. 

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## Luuss0404

Haha Tess,

Sinds onze keuken verbouwd is hebben we ook een afwasmachine, maar sommige dingen mogen niet door de vaat heen en soms is het te weinig om door de vaat heen te gooien dus was ik thuis nog wel eens af. En als ik heb gegeten bij vrienden dan koken we meestal samen en doen we meestal ook samen de afwas, vind dat wel ff zo netjes en gezellig  :Smile: 
En strijken begin ik echt niet aan.. dat is het enige huishoudelijke klusje waar ik een hekel aan heb!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha al die fanatieke vaatwassers hier!
Nou wij doen alles nog ouderwets met de hand, niet echt leuk, maar we hebben nou eenmaal geen ruimte voor een vaatwasser.
Ach en wij zijn toch maar met zn 3en hier thuis, en stiekem doet mn moeder altijd de afwas (ik doe het met uitzonderingen, als ze ziek is etc)

----------


## Lara '52

JA JA ,Dames ,echtgenoot heeft vand. gepoest  :Wink: , den boven en beneden :ik neem juist stof af ;hoe ik mij voel ,zoniet helpen de dochters ,heb al 4 jaar iemand met dienstencheuqes voor poetsen maar wel al vele problemen mee gehad ben nu zonder iemand . :Mad:  

Ik hoop dat mijn man nog wat fysiek goed mag blijven dan ben ik toch geholpen . :Wink: 

De dames die goed poetsen die blijven niet lang in de sector ,begrijpelijk en de andere dat zijn dames of meisjes die nog veel moeten leren;en ik heb geen moeite om hun dat aan te brengen maar meestal onbreekt er de goeie wil voor  :Mad: en voor mij is telkens opnieuw iemand opvangen en aanleren wel vermoeiend, gezien mijn toestand vraagt dit enorm veel energie .

----------


## Agnes574

@ Celest,
Ikzelf ben ook op zoek naar een goede poetsvrouw mbv dienstencheques...is idd niet gemakkelijk een goede te vinden, laat staan een blijver  :Wink: .
Hopelijk vinden we allebei snel een goede,betrouwbare en blijvende poetsvrouw, ik duim voor je!!  :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo Agnes , 

Ja ,een blijver dat is goed uitgedrukt ; ik heb er al veel problemen mee gehad en altijd op momenten dat ik juist uit het ziekenhuis kwam en weken bedliggerig was ze dreven me soms tot wanhoop ;sommige dachten dat ik een gezelschapdame zocht en ik kon niet uit mijn bed voor controle en echtgenoot was dan nog weg voor het werk van s'morgens tot s'avonds ,pas dan kon hij zien wat er gebeurd was en t'was veel rampzalig  :Mad: :alhoewel wij geen moeilijke mensen zijn ,mijn man zei dan dat ik strenger moest zijn....maar ja ,verschillende organisaties gehad en de verantwoordelijke hadden allemaal een lakse houding ten opzichte van klant , meerdere mensen gesproken hierover en je hoort altijd het zelfde. 

Zaterdag nog hierover gesproken met een vriendin (zij is hoofd van een interimbureau )zegt wanneer ze de dames over hun gedrag aanspreken dan gaan ze naar de vakbond en ze krijgen gelijk en hun wordt gezegd dat het beter is terug te gaan stempelen ,. :Confused:  


Op hoop van zege !! 

GRTJS Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik hoor ook veel in mijn omgeving dat er veel negatieve ervaringen zijn...mmm..maar ik zal er toch eentje moeten vinden hoor!!  :Wink: 
Poetsen is zéker géén hobby van mij; enkel afstoffen vind ik nog wel leuk..haha!!
Het heeft ook te maken met de pijn en energie (die ik niet heb) dat ik énorm tegen het poetsen op kan zien, maar ja; het moet gebeuren hé!

Grtjs Ag Xx

----------


## dotito

ik probeer alle dagen een kamer te dweilen zo dat ik in weekend niets moet doen.mijn vriend stofzuigd altijd eerst omdat dat het enige is dat ik niet kan met mijn hernia.het stof af doen doe ik met zo plumo dat vind ik wel leuk, en wat ik ook wel doe ik om de 2 dagen met een swiffer door de living dan heb je minder werk als je gaat dweilen,en blijf je huis lekker fris. ramen lappen dat haat ik dat doet mijn vriend,en dat gaat trouwens niet met mijn rugletsel.maar bv kasten netjes sorteren doe ik heel graag alles zo op orde zetten daar kan ik zo van genieten.voor de rest vind ik het allemaal nog meevallen hoor buiten natuurlijk STRIJKEN!!! BAH HAAT IK ECHT  :EEK!:

----------


## Lara '52

HALLO DOTITO , als ik lees hoe je , je werk indeeld kan je wel goed organiseren ; dat doen wij ook , elke dag doen we iets en ook (flibberen ) dat zeggen wij tegen met de swiffer door de kamer gaan ;dan blijft alles beter netjes . 

Raar hé ,dat er veel dames zijn die niet graag strijken  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ik vouw ook veel op bij het wassen niet te hard uitzwieren dat scheelt veel , en ramen poetsen heb ik ook een hekel aan ,maar we hebben vd. (vitro glazen )en die zijn zowat zelfreinigend ik doe wat wasverzachter in water en dat helpt of met de spuitbus ;het stoort mij wel niet dat de ruiten bespat zijn door regen ;het houtwerk moet wel stofvrij zijn . 

We zouden tips kunnen doorgeven voor onderhoudsgemak van woning  :Wink:  tip van mij zit reeds in de beschrijving , ik lees wel wat reactie er op komt van jou of de andere dames  :Big Grin:  

grtjs Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Pluisvrije was, doe een panty in de wasmachine die trekt pluisjes aan en voila pluisjesvrij wasgoed  :Smile: 

Owja onze wasmachine deed het even niet, toen zei mijn oude buurvrouw 'laat hem eenmaal draaien op de hoogste temperatuur met wat natuurazijn en laat de wasmachine daarna nog weer een keer draaien zonder iets erbij dan zou hij het weer moeten doen' zo gezegd zo gedaan... en onze wasmachine leefde ineens nog een jaar langer ^_^

----------


## Sylvia93

Heb een apart topic aangemaakt voor jullie huishoudtips! 
En heb jullie tips daar ook meteen even heen gekopieerd altijd handig!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Goed idee Sylvia  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Haha was gewoon een goed idee van Celest!

----------


## dotito

ja ik hou wel echt van orde en en netheid,als ik in ziekenhuis lag met mijn operatie aan mijn tenen was dat voor mij een mert. ik heb toens 10 dagen in ziekenhuis gelezen en daarna thuis moest ik nog eens 14 dagen platte rust hebben werd zot :Mad: . mijn vriend doet heel veel voor mij en is echt een hele lieve man, maar ik doe toch liever alles zelf snap je. 

groetjes aan iedereen, :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo DOTITO , 

Aan de tenen geopereerd mag ik vragen waarvan ,ik ben al :3 x geopereerd tenen ook nog dit jaar :bij het forum gewrichten heb ik het geschreven maar geen reactie gehad .  :Frown: 

Ben nieuwsgierig wat het bij jou was . 

grtjs Celest  :Smile:

----------


## Ilse34

sokken bij elkaar zoeken.
geen hobby 
argh!!

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Sleepy

Hahaha dat ken ik, walgelijk. Soms pak ik een paar sokken uit mn kast en dan zijn het 2 verschillende ofso!

----------


## kaatjekakel

Mijn man koopt altijd zwarte sokken.............en allemaal anders. Daar baal ik van, zoek die maar eens bij elkaar!

----------


## Tess71

Hi Hi Kakel, vooral in de avond als je geen goed licht hebt :Wink:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Tess, hij krijgt die sokken gewoon om zijn oren.............

----------


## Lara '52

Ja DAMES ,dat ken ik ook sokken ook  :Mad: walgelijk zoals syl schrijft ,in het verleden , vertelde mijn chirurg me eens dat hij 2x per jaar winkelde maar sokken kocht hij altijd de zelfde kleur en merk zo kon je zei hij wanneer er een weg was of stuk altijd bijeen voegen ,misschien een tip vr het gemak en profijt , mijn dochter en ik hebben nadien nog hartelijk mee gelachen .

----------


## dotito

hallo Celest,

ik heb jaren gesukkeld met ingegroeide teennagels, mijn nagels zijn van aard wat naar binnen gekruld. met gevolg veel ontstekingen,en infectie's en op den duur geen schoenen meer kunnen dragen.(pijnlijk) uiteindelijk heb ik dan maar besloten om me dan maar te laten opereren,heb ze laten versmallen.grapigste val is dat er drie van de vier nagels eraf zijn gevallen achteraf. :Big Grin: .de ingreep viel wel mee maar ik heb een infectie op de wond gekregen.maar door ik allergishe reactie van de antibiotica konden ze me niets meer geven.ben toens naar de clinic moeten gaan.nu is alles achter de rug en kan enorm genieten dat ik terug kan rond lopen.

lieve groetjes,dotito :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Haha...ik sluit me aan bij de 'sokkenplaag'..hihi  :Big Grin: 

Ik heb een vriend die zijn sokken overal laat slingeren en daardoor hou ik vaak één sok over bij het opruimen ipv de gebruikelijke 2  :Big Grin: ,
ook gebeurt het mij idd wel eens dat ik door te weinig licht een zwarte en een blauwe samensteek  :Wink: 

Ach.... als het dat maar is  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Tess71

Hi Hi kakel om zijn oren.......het is ook overal hetzelfde :Wink: 

Agnes dat gebeurt mijn man ook vaak een blauwe en een zwarte, dan komt hij thuis dan zegt hij lekker hè 2 verschillende sokken bij elkaar doen en dan zeg ik op mijn beurt.......als je snel loopt dan ziet niemand het :Smile: 

Celest een goede tip van Syl, misschien moet ik dat ook maar eens doen hi hi

----------


## Luuss0404

Mijn paps en broertje hebben zoveel mogelijk zwarte sokken, soms staat er een ander logo ofzo op, maarja als toch niemand dat ziet  :Wink: 
Ik probeer sokken samen in de was te doen, als paar te laten drogen en dan als paar op te ruimen... maar soms lijkt het alsof de wasmachine wel eens een sok op eet ofzo...

----------


## Lara '52

:Smile: JA Luuss ,dat ken ik ook dat er een sok weg is ..... zomaar ....? de wasmachine een sok op eet ha ha .... :Big Grin:

----------


## dotito

hallo iedereen,

ja ik sluit mij bij de rest hier boven aan want betreft die ziekte over die sokken :Big Grin:  raar he!dat die soms zo ineens verdwijnen. :EEK!: 

gr,D

----------


## Luuss0404

Misschien een idee om sokken gelijk in een waszak (zo een voor bh's ofzo) te doen en ze dan te wassen zodat ze niet kwijtraken? 

Heb nog een geinige theorie over sokken die verdwijnen in de wasmachine gelezen; De sok warping theorie is een jong wetenschappelijk experiment dat er van uit gaat dat door de snelheid waarmee de was trommel draait tijdens het wassen een worm/zwart gat ontstaat naar andere machines die op dat moment ook aan het draaien zijn dat net groot genoeg is om precies 1 sok per keer te verplaatsen door ruimte en tijd. 
(Bron; http://sokwarping.hyves.nl/) Ik moest er wel om lachen  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Hahahaaaa..........
Maar Luuss toch!!!  :Big Grin: 

Mijn dag is weer goed met je 'space-mopje'....SUPER gewoon!!
Thanks  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------


## Lara '52

HALLO AGNES , heb vand.een dame gehad vr. te poetsen en ze was zeer netjes ,ik hoop dat ze het blijft doen want het is haar eerste week met dienstecheuqes en haar eerste werk op haar leven tot nu toe ze is 35 jaar oef .... ik hoop ,ik hoop ...... :Smile:  elke week 4 uurtjes en mijn man helpt met stofzuigen en terras ,want je kan niet verlangen dat ze alles doen op die tijd en zo kan ze eens de kasten uit kuisen ;mijn man is daar niet geschikt voor  :Confused: dat is geen hobby van en voor hem  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

@ Celest,
Ik hoop en duim mee voor je dat deze poetsvrouw een blijver gaat zijn!!  :Smile: 
Xx Ag

----------


## kaatjekakel

Ik heb vier wees-sokken..........iemand daar nog belang bij?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Kaatjekakel,

Haha miss de space theorie van die hyve serieus nemen, een foto maken, en vragen wie die 4 andere weessokken van jou gevonden heeft! Haha nee geintje, blijf die theorie gewoon helemaal geweldig vinden.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lara '52

Ha ha ...... LEUK !!! De sokkenhistorie  :Wink:

----------


## Agnes574

Géén hobby;

Mijn vriend staat erop dat er ieder jaar een kerstboom staat in de woonkamer ....
Na jaren van een échte boom (mét kluit om daarna in de tuin te planten > nu is de tuin heraangelegd en is er geen plaats meer voor) hebben we vandaag een kunstboom gekocht ... ben meer voor de échte maar ja  :Stick Out Tongue: !

Nu heb ik al eens in die doos gekeken ... Dat gaat een werk worden voor deze 'pietje-precies-meid'  :EEK!: !! Al die takjes moet je één voor één openplooien; miljaar dat gaat een werkje worden waar ik nu al gigantisch tegenop zie  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !!
Maar; we hebben al besloten om de boom na nieuwjaar gewoon compleet (takjes juist uitgeplooid en lichtjes er blijvend in) op zolder te zetten  :Big Grin: ,grote vuilzakken erover en volgend jaar een pak minder werk  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

Ah Aggie,

Ik weet idd van mn opa en oma dat dat een echt rotklusje is. Ik kan je leed nu al voelen  :Frown:  Medelijden :Big Grin:  Haha mn moeder zit ook aan een neppe te denken, maar ik zit steeds te zeuren ik wil een échte! (Het is gewoon zoo leuk om na nieuwjaar de kerstboom over het balkon van 3 hoog naar beneden te gooien, hahah :Big Grin:

----------


## kaatjekakel

Hoi Agnes,

Wij hebben ook een kunstboom, ik vind het geweldig. Niet meer uren draaien tot de boom aan beide kanten gelijk is want hij is nep gewoon prima in evenwicht, alle takjes gelijk. Ik heb nu ook gekozen voor maar 1 kleur ballen en ga altijd op een afstand tussen mijn oogharen door kijken of de lampjes wel goed verdeeld zijn (ook ik ben vreselijk neurotisch.........). Ik wil ook altijd alleen de boom versieren, daarna het huis, ook alles op elkaar afgestemd. 

Mijn wederhelft kikt op kerst, hij wordt daar helemaal week van. Hij heeft de meest ruige plannen om het huis aan de buitenkant te versieren, met lichtjes, hertjes, sleetjes, nepboompjes (2). Afgelopen voorjaar heb ik met het snoeien per ongeluk het lichtnet in de tuin doorgeknipt.......

Veel plezier met voorbereiden, wat hang je er in? Ik heb rode ballen (wel allemaal verschillende) en nep-rozen en lampjes in de vorm van kaarsen.

Kakel

----------


## Tess71

Ha ha Agnes, wij hebben sinds 3 jaar een kunstboom en het is ieder jaar weer een kunst om de boom op te zetten!
het is wel een mooie boom en hij valt niet uit, wat een drama vond ik dat altijd.
Wel mis ik de heerlijke geur van een echte boom in huis.

Kakel heel herkenbaar bij mij moet het ook allemaal in balans zijn, de lichtjes......alles!
Mijn man helpt met het in elkaar zetten van de boom en daarna maakt hij zich uit de voeten. ha ha
Mijn boom is overwegend goud, en ook glazen figuurtjes, uiltjes, vogeltjes, een piek vind ik niet mooi dus heb ik zelf een creatie gemaakt :Smile: 

Ook hebben wij een kerstdorp, zo leuk en gezellig, dat doen we dan wel gezellig met zijn 2tjes.
Allemaal verschillende soorten huisje, verlichting, sneeuw, een echt dorp!
Voordat wij getrouwd waren kregen wij van onze vrienden een kerk met een getrouwd stelletje erbij.
Deze staat boven op een berg en de ander huisjes staan op verschillende hoogtes daar onder.
Als het dorp weer staat plaats ik een foto :Smile: 

Ik vind kerst super gezellig en ik kijk elk jaar weer de kerstfilm Scrooged, heerlijk.

welk kerstliedje/film vinden jullie de ultieme kerstsfeer hebben?

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Tess

Oe Scrooge, Geweldig die film! Ik vind m leuk in disneyversie, en The Grunch. Weetje, ik ga wel ff een apart topic aanmaken, lijkt me erg leuk om dat alles bij elkaar te hebben!  :Big Grin: 

Wij zijn ook kerstgek hoor, wij hebben nog wel een echte boom, en zetten m altijd al op 6 december neer! Wij hebben bordeaux rode kerstballen en goud door elkaar heen. Bij ons zit niet alles perfect aangezien onze kat er nog wel ns in wilt hangen of vallen. Verder is ons huis altijd helemaal versiert met zingende/bewegende kerstmannen en vanalles en nog wat!

Haha mn vriend is altijd lollig met de kerst, hij heeft ook nooit een echte piek voor in de kerstboom. Hij neemt gewoon een guldenmuntje genaamd 'een piek'. Hahaha!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Agnes574

Hihi... Ik ken dat dus maar al te goed;
Die boom moet perfect 'tip-top' in orde zijn; vorm, iedere bal en ieder lichtje op de juiste plaats !!!!
Ik kan daar dus echt uren, zelfs dagen mee bezig zijn ... en dan de rest van de versiering in huis nog  :Wink: .

Ach ja, als het maar gezellig en sfeervol is daarna  :Smile: !

Buiten word er niets gedaan (gelukkig maar  :Wink: ), dus daar heb ik géén werk!
Binnen staan er ook nog verschillende ornamenten te swingen en dansen en overal hang ik lichtjes  :Big Grin: .

Ik geloof dat ik hier ballen en denneappels heb in goud (mat en glanzend) en bordeaux (mat en glanzend) ... maar ja, das al een jaar geleden hé..hihi..weet het eigenlijk niet zo héél goed meer; zal het wel zien als ik de dozen openmaak: verrassing !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo dames,

Bij mijn ex in huis had ik zo'n kerstslinger gehangen, plan was om in de zomer er vlinders in te hangen, met herfst herfstdingetjes en dan met kerst kerstballen... de slinger hangt nog steeds met lichtjes en vlinders erin en de kerstballen zitten nog mooi in de doos  :Wink: 
Mijn vader heeft een hekel aan al die verplichte dingen, we hebben ooit een nepkerstboom gekocht waarin we de raarste dingen hingen zoals kaarsjes in de vorm van fruit... maar de laatste 3 jaar heeft de kerstboom alleen op zolder gestaan... en ook dit jaar komt hij waarschijnlijk niet naar beneden... ik zou ook niet weten waar we die zouden moeten plaatsen...
Wat betreft de geur, die miste ik ook altijd aan de nepboom, maar je hebt wierrook dat naar dennen ruikt, dus hadden we altijd zo'n wierrookje aan, we hebben zowiezo vaak wierrookjes aan (rozen, ylang ylang ed).

----------


## Lara '52

De kerstboom met versiering is af geschaft sedert verleden jaar, wel een mini boompje met lichtjes erin gekocht , (wel charmant) .was vroeger verzot op de versiering mijn man ook maar het vermindert elk jaar ,wel buitenverlichting gevel en tuin ..... werk voor man en dochters ;een echte boom is wel het van het maar ja ..... 

jongste dochter knutselt wel elk jaar prachtige zaken ineen of een bloemenkrans  :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Nou ik heb nog een echt geen hobby gevonden; Shoppen voor kleding en schoenen voor mijzelf (vooral tjidens 'uitverkoop')!!
* ten eerste heb ik een erg moeilijke smaak; vind ik het model leuk dan vind ik vaak de kleur niet mooi of ik vind de kleur mooi en het model niks... 
* broeken; is de pijplengte goed dan valt hij van mijn heupen, blijf het op mij heupen zitten dan mis ik een stuk pijplengte  :Confused:  Ik moet er wel even bij vertellen dat ik niet van spijkerbroeken houd, ik draag zwarte pantalons, broeken van corduroy of rokjes (overigens ook wel eens een crime, omdat ik lange benen heb is het rokje vaak te kort).
* schoenen; ik heb maat 42 (ja dat krijg je als je 1.83 bent) en qua dames (sport)schoenen houden de modellen die ik leuk vind vaak op bij maat 41  :Frown:  Ik ga nu naar Assen voor skateschoenen (zelfde winkel in Groningen heeft nooit mijn maat), naar Beilen voor leuke hakschoentjes (die winkel hebben ze schijnbaar nergens anders) en ik moet nog een zaak vinden met leuke sportschoenen... 
* ik heb een hekel aan uitverkoop, want mijn maat is altijd uitverkocht of ik zit weer met mijn moeilijke smaak ...

----------


## Ronald68

Mijn hobby is het verzamelen (F1) schaal modellen 1:43. En dan vooral Jarno Trulli.

@Luuss,
1.83m lang?? Das wel heel lang voor een vrouw. Zit dat in de familie?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ronald, er is ook een apart topic "hobby's" hoor, hier de link http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10182, want dit is het topic "geen hobby"  :Wink: 
Mijn beste vriend verzamelt overigens ook F1 schaalmodellen, voornamelijk van Ferrari en Schumi...

Ehm ik zou 1.96 worden zeiden ze bij mijn geboorte, en ze adviseerden mijn ouders dan ook dat ik groeiremmers nodig was, maar dat hebben ze afgeslagen en ik ben gestopt bij 1.83... 
Wat betreft of het in de familie zit; mijn vader is 1.93, mijn moeder 1.72 (meende ik) en mijn broertje 1.86, verder aan vader's kant vrouwen van rond de 1.75 en moeder's kant onbekend aangezien ik die lui al 10 jaar niet gezien heb en de meeste niet eens ken....

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik heb vandaag ook ondervonden wat nog meer een non-hobby is!

Mijn opa heeft een kastje voor mn nagellak gemaakt, maar die moest geschilderd worden, ding net in de grondverf gezet, en kijk er nu al tegenop om hem straks helemaal te gaan schilderen, vooral omdat hij waarschijnlijk 2x geschilderd moet worden ivm niet goed dekken. Argh verven is niks voor mij!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Haha Syl,
Sjah je kan ook gewoon een kleedje eroverheen gooien dan hoef je niet te verven of je kijkt je vriend lief aan  :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Ik heb toen ik klein was en mijn neef en nicht net verhuisden van hun flatje naar een huis in mijn pyama daar de voordeur staan verven  :Wink:  Ik vind het niet erg om te verven, zolang ik maar geen vloer hoef te leggen  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Jaa mn vriend had ik al lief aangekeken, maar helaas moest hij bij een eigen vriend in zn nieuwe woning schilderen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  En een kleed eroverheen gaat moeilijk, dan zie ik mn potjes lak niet meer! Straks dat ding schuren en dan weer opnieuw verven, jahoe, nu al zin in! *kuch*

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Veel succes dan maar  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Thanks, moet het nog steeds doen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Komt mn opa vanmiddag: Syhiil, je moet hem wel 2x in de grondverf zetten hoor (grrrr). Nja kijken of het er vanavond van komt, misschien dat ik even meega de kroeg in, anders blijf ik thuis en ga ik gezellig schilderen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Agnes574

Zou je wel willen komen helpen Syll,
Ik vind schilderen leuk en ontspannend  :Wink: 
Helaas laat de afstand dat niet toe  :Stick Out Tongue: .
Lekker muziekje erbij en gewoon ervan genieten, dan is het zo gedaan!!

Succes en sterkte...denk aan het uiteindelijke resultaat  :Smile: 

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

Ghehe Syl misschien kan je jou kastje naar Agnes opsturen zodat zij em kan verven voor je  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Agnes, ja verven met een leuk muziekje erbij kan erg ontspannen zijn  :Smile:  

Ik ben echt blij dat ik gister naar fitness ben gegaan. 'Mijn broertje' ging ook dus samen cardio gedaan, hij fietst altijd dus ik deed maar mee (normaal ga ik schaatsen of op zo'n soort stepding) en daarna lekker mijn oefeningen gedaan. Het was lekker rustig en voelde mij daarna stukken beter en nu dus ook  :Smile:  Zaterdagochtend weer!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ag,

Ah das lief van je! Goede tip over die muziek, ga straks maar een muziekje erbij opzetten  :Big Grin:  En ik zal denken aan het uiteindelijke resultaat idd!

@ Luuss,

Haha het is wel een idee  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Gaat me wel een vermogen aan verzenden kosten hahaha, dus toch maar zelf schilderen, met een beetje geluk hoef ik de kleur maar 1x aan te brengen doordat ik hem 2x in de grondverf heb gezet  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Lalalala wat ben ik toch weer héérlijk aan het uitstellen :Big Grin: 

Ontzettende slechte eigenschap van mezelf  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ach, wel de plankjes geverfd, die zijn 'als het goed is' nu klaar (ik ga boos worden als ze morgen opgedroogd zijn en niet dekken, ghehe nog zo'n slechte eigenschap :Big Grin: ).
Straks tóch maar eens t kastje gaan schuren en painten  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , Ik heb echt alleen een schop onder mn kont nodig hahaha!

----------


## Sylvia93

Zo ik heb mezelf een schop onder mn kont gegeven :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Meteen nog een niet hobby erbij: Schuren, pff wat een rotwerk, en wat een rotgeluid maakt dat schuurpapier op hout!!

Maarr, hij is nu helemaal geverft! Hoop hoop hoop dat hij goed denkt en niet morgen nogmaals geschilderd moet worden :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Petra717

Klinkt goed Syll! 
Zullen we een keertje ruilen... ikke schilderen en schuren (houd wel van vies worden) 
Doe jij mijn administratie en mijn kast opruimen (de enige kast die ik heb, waar dus eten, kleding, pannen, knutsel spullen, papieren rompslomp, tijdschriften, schoonmaakmiddelen en toiletspullen in zitten).... :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Petra,

Gaaf! Heb wel bewondering voor je hoeveel troep jij in 1 kast weet te proppen, hahah!  :Big Grin: 

Mijn hele arm was ook net paars van de verf  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Gelukkig is de verf er makkelijk af te krijgen! Scheelt weer!

Verder hou ik persoonlijk niet zo van vies worden  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ik heb ook een onverklaarbare angst voor spinnen, dus in alle hoeken en gaten waar ik niet dagelijks kom dúrf ik niet meer te komen. (Achter en onder mijn bed, onder mn bureau, liet net een pot remover vallen, woeps: MAAAAAAAAM *kijkt lief naar mn moeder* Wil je asjeblieft wat pakken voor me *ik mis nu zo'n puppyoog-emoticon :Stick Out Tongue: *
Ghehe leukste is dat zij ook niet van spinnen houdt, maar het wel moet doen aangezien ik niet durf :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ik hoop ook voor je dat de verf in 1x dekt zodat je morgen niet nog een keer jezelf een schop onder je kont moet geven! Ehm misschien een idee om te stofzuigen achter en onder je bed en bureau stofzuigen?!! Dan stofzuig je de spinnenwebben en spinnen zo op en durf je zelf weer je nagellak op te pakken... Als je mams er dan es niet is kan je t zelf pakken, wel zo handig  :Wink: 

@ Petra,
Ik wordt ook liever vies dan dat ik saai administratie doe  :Wink:  
Hoe zo'n grote kast heb jij wel niet???

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Ehh ja zit wat in, alleen de stofzuiger past niet in die kleine hoekjes!! Ik laat vaak ook mn kat erop af, haha die gaat dan gezellig bijv achter mn bed zitten, en die loopt door al die webben heen en eet die spinnen op  :Big Grin:  Haha blijf dan trouwens wel een behoorlijke tijd uit haar buurt!

De laatste keer dat ik onder mn bureau iets moest pakken zat er een dode spin in mn haar, echt heb lopen gillen!! Nu durf ik er helemaal niet meer onder  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ehm kan je niet dat grote ding eraf halen zodat je alleen de slang overhoudt? Die kan er wel bij hoor! En anders zijn er ook wel van die mini zuigdingetjes te koop voor de stofzuiger  :Wink:  Achja als je kat het weghaalt is dat natuurlijk ook goed  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Wij hebben hier zo'n grote huisspin, ben alleen maar blij dat die er is, die eet tenminste die f***ing muggen op! En ik heb een keer een vogelspin vastgehouden, vond ik vet cool! *Oeh furry*

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Haha ach tuurlijk, die grote kop kan er idd af ja  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !

Blegh een grote huisspin, daar zou ik echt niet mee kunnen leven, zodra ik er 1tje zie moet ie echt weg!! Laatst had ik 2 dagen dat er elke keer een behoorlijk grote over mn gordijn liep!! Alles afgezocht, dat ding 2 dagen zien rennen over mn gordijnen, nooit meer teruggezien, ben nog steeds bang dat hij straks 's nachts in mn bed kruipt ofso!
En een vogelspin yuk! Lijkt me echt doodeng! Als ik alleen al plaatjes kijk van de grotere variant dan minispinnetjes en hooiwagens (blegh die vink al afschuwelijk) dan wil ik het liefst al lekker gaan gillen  :Big Grin: 

En ik heb denk ik liever een mug dan een spin :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ik heb in de zomer altijd een ventilator aan en dan hoor ik geen gezoem, en als ik ze zie maak ik ze gewoon dood, trouwens blij dat de tijd van muggen nu weer weg is  :Smile:  Alleen die rotspinnen zie je het hele jaar door! Vooral waar wij altijd op vakantie gaan, dat ligt echt in een bos en daar lopen de meest vieze beesten: Teken, oorwurmen, muggen, langpootmuggen (die vink ook eng), etc. Eigenlijk heb ik gewoon helemaal niets met insecten!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ik vind onze grote huisspinnen fantastisch! Hij/zij eet de muggen op dus geen last van gezoem of geprik, ik krijg namelijk hele grote bulten als een of ander vliegbeest mij prikt  :Confused:  
Als ik in de tuin bezig ben dan is het enige insect waar ik 'jakkie' van ga roepen een pissebed, en ik trok een keer de koelkast bij iemand open en ik kon amper iets anders vinden dan bewegende meelwormen dus daar heb ik ook wat tegen... Verder hoe meer insecten hoe beter voor de tuin en het ecosysteem  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Ah bah Meelwormen in de koelkast!!! Getver!

Ik wordt ook altijd standaard in mn vakantie geprikt door van die paardenvliegen, dat heb ik van mn moeder, ik krijg daar ook enorme bulten van, muggen heb ik verder weinig last van, sja ze zijn wel vervelend natuurlijk. Pissebedden zijn idd ook ranzig! Dat is het enige voordeel aan geen tuin hebben, lang leve het balkonnetje  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

Zo ik hoop dat ik nu voorgoed klaar ben met mn nieuwe 'geen hobby'. Kastje is nogmaals geverft, dus hoop hoop dat hij nu echt goed is!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Petra717

Volgens mij mag ik mij weer bij Luuss aansluiten, spinnen insecten geen probleem voor mij :Smile: . 
Tijdens mijn bloemisten opleiding was ik erg gefocust op budget, vond het zonde om 2x per week bloemen te kopen. Zo was ik goede vriendjes met de snoeischaar, had ik zo mijn plekjes waar ik graag snoeide. Zelfs bij de belastingdienst en het toenmalige GAK in de tuin :Wink:  Kwam dus regelmatig wat beesten tegen bij het snoeien, maar ook op school, waren ze meegereisd! 
Schilderen vond ik ook leuk, zo schilderde ik vaak takken of ander materiaal wat ik verwerkte.

Maar schuren dat vind ik verschrikkelijk! 
Als jij schuurt, dan wil ik wel voor je schilderen de volgende keer Syl! 
Maar zal nu eerst voor je duimen dat 2x voldoende is geweest! 

Dikke kuss

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Ja idd fijn dat jullie geen tuin hebben  :Wink:  .... Ik hoop dat deze lading verf wel dekt!

@ Petra,
Als klein meisje hielp ik mijn papa al mee in de tuin, ik had mijn kinder gereedschap, maar ik gebruikte altijd grote mensen gereedschap  :Wink: 
Ik ging en ga in de lente/zomer altijd wandelen en als ik onderweg leuke bloempjes zie moet ik die hebben, maakt me niet uit welke tuin of welk bos ze komen en welke beestjes eraan kunnen zitten!
Leuk dat je jou creaties ook vastlegde dmv schilderen!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Peet,

Ah jij bent echt zo'n typisch voorbeeld van supervrouw die alles durft! Ik heb mijn opa wel eens geholpen in zijn volkstuin, maar vond al die beestjes verschrikkelijk, ben er ook snel mee gestopt.

Schuren vind ik trouwens ook een rotwerk! Vooral door mn nagels, die zitten gewoon in de weg tijdens het schuren, en dat geluid, blegh dat vindk ook niks!

@ Luuss,

Jaa goed nieuws, hij is nu mooi gedekt, morgen ga ik hem neerzetten en inruimen!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl,
Fijn dat je kastje eindelijk mooi geverft is! Het kost wat tijd en frustratie maar dan heb je ook wat!  :Wink: 
Hoe denk je eigenlijk over kikkers Syl??? Dacht net aan vroeger tuinieren, mijn oude buurjongen kwam toen langs met de intentie om mij te laten schrikken met een kikker, maar in plaats van te schrikken pakte ik de kikker uit zijn handen en ging er teen praten en de kikker aaien, waardoor de buurjongen weer teleurgestel was  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd!!

Kikkers vind ik eigenlijk ook niet eng, die vind ik wel schattig  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Mn oom is als de dóód voor kikkers, dus dan is het des te leuker om met een kikker achter hem aan te gaan, aangezien hij mij ook altijd loop te treiteren (als ik binnenkom begint ie al over vibrators/batterijen, vraag me niet waarom :Confused:  geen idee?? :Stick Out Tongue: ) Maar met kikkers kan ik m iig terugpakken haha

----------


## Luuss0404

Geen hobby: 
* ziek zijn! Volgens mij hebben pap en broertje me aangestoken met hun ziek zijn van de afgelopen 2 weken...

----------


## sietske763

ik heb buiten slapen en kletsen met vrienden eigenlijk geen hobby, dat is echt wel lastig om de dag goed te besteden,
had het al niet toen ik kind was,
heb echt alles geprobeerd oa huisvrouwengym en kaarten maken
het enige wat ik wel echt leuk vind is kantine dienst draaien bij de voetbal, maar dat is altijd afwachten of ik die die avond het ook aankan
en als het lukt dan lig ik veel te laat op bed en moet ik 2 dagen bijkomen,
maar dat is voor mij de moeite waard

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Zeker lastig als je niet veel hobby's hebt en je kantinewerk niet kunt doen  :Frown: 
Als ik weer naar school ga kom ik wel afleiding brengen  :Wink: 
Weet niet of dat zo is maar ik bn eens naar zo'n aquagym gegaan en vond er niks aan omdat er teveel geroddeld werd etc en in andere groep was de sfeeer heel anders, kan soms ook erg veel uitmaken  :Wink:

----------

